# RoP's thingamawhatsit



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 1, 2018)

This is here because I dedicated myself to this ish for some reason or another. Here's to a whole month of creativity?


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 1, 2018)

*+1*

Allocated Valor
-------------------------

We want it all to make perfect sense;
for every nuance to climb the fence,
every concept to yield defence,
every construct to be immense;
regardless of the consequence
EVERYTHING must make sense,
even that which needs pretense
to validate the mind's prepence
to seek, establish subtence,
and bolster ideas akin to propence;
write manifestos ad extense,
promote concepts of pluripresence,
and spew general nonsense.

~~~~

YAY RHYMES!


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 1, 2018)

Fun and lots of meaning hidden along the way. And the rhymes are great.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 1, 2018)

Tee hee for monorhyme!
Well done


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 1, 2018)

The mind's prepence, very good. The rhyme is well done.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 1, 2018)

Pelwrath said:


> The mind's prepence, very good. The rhyme is well done.



While I know the dichotomy between propencity and prepence, I'm at a loss as to the spelling of said words and their derivitives from an etymological standpoint.

I suppose it doesn't matter, but deep down I think it does. 

"S" vs "C," anyone?


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 1, 2018)

I enjoyed readin this poem, it flowed nicely for me and gave a great rhymeing structure. Looking forward to seeing more poetry from you over the month.


----------



## Sara Ella (Apr 1, 2018)

I love the rhyming!!!   And learned a couple of new words too.  Nicely done!


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 2, 2018)

*+2*

Beyond The Ether
----------------------------

Alas; a light has disappeared
in a blanket of dust.
Refraction kisses darkness,
slowly it dissipates;
the refulgent dazzle,
delineated by desolation,
has died.

~~~

Alliteration because whatever.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Apr 2, 2018)

Dear ROP,
No. 1 was reading rhyming fun.
No. 2 was alliteration fun. 
Like Sara, I’m learning new words.


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 2, 2018)

delineated by desolation, This is a good line in a good poem.  Great idea to vary the style.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 3, 2018)

*+3*

Gloom
-----------

The clouds are thick today
The rain won't go away
There's a chill in the air
Choppy waves beseige the bay

There's frost on the glass
Ice engulfs the paths
Bones crick and creak
The barometer's on its ass

Depressing weather comes and goes
But when it's here it always shows
Turning people out of sorts
Facilitating daily woes

~~~

AABA.


----------



## -xXx- (Apr 3, 2018)

RhythmOvPain said:


> *+1*
> 
> Allocated Valor
> -------------------------
> ...



propense, having a tendency toward
prepense, premeditated
subtense, of, relating to, or constituting an object
_interesting turn of phrase_

i want each phrase
printed upon a slip
folded into a cookie-fortune
enjoyed with green tea,
extracted
and
assembled en masse
mosaic
upon surfaces
defining a room,
entered through a door:
EVERYTHING must make sense.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 3, 2018)

Poem #3 posted.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 4, 2018)

*+4*

Broken
------------

Broken hearts and broken homes
Broken bonds and broken bones
Broken beds and broken toys
Broken girls and broken boys

~~~

Yar, it's a day late.
Yar, it's only four lines long.
Yar, it's depressing.
Yar, it's repeditive (although repetition was the theme here).
Yar, I'll post the next one today.
Yar, it will likely be better.

... yar.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 5, 2018)

*+5*

In The Distance
--------------------------

The sky glows a purple-red
The clouds soon part and start to spread
Light shines through in scattered rays
Buildings light up in a firey glaze
Windows reflect the passing sky
The sun caroms off a plane going by

~~~~

I feel like this is incomplete, but I'll be damned if I'm gonna edit it. I'm STILL late for #6...

Oh, this is AABBAA. Also imagery, I suppose.


----------



## PiP (Apr 5, 2018)

RhythmOvPain said:


> ~
> 
> Yar, it's a day late.
> Yar, it's only four lines long.
> ...



... yar, but no one said it had to be perfect


----------



## Darren White (Apr 6, 2018)

Repetitive or not, I liked it, it sings.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 6, 2018)

#5 posted, will try to post #6 today.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 6, 2018)

*+6*

... Sigh. I'll post it tomorrow. ><


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 7, 2018)

I really enjoyed reading this poem RovP, you captured my imagination well and I enjoy a poem that rhymes. Great entry. 


RhythmOvPain said:


> *+5*
> 
> In The Distance
> --------------------------
> ...


----------



## Gumby (Apr 7, 2018)

I am always a day late and a dollar...well you know what I mean. Don't sweat it, it is supposed to be fun...


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm three behind but as Gumby has said it's all about having fun don't force it, have fun with it Rhythm. Keep going by the end of the month you'll have written 30.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 7, 2018)

*+6*

Nature
-----------

Squirrels glide through the sky,
Birds scamper along the ground,
I mean... what the fuck?

~~~~

Improvised haiku.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 7, 2018)

*+7*

Blood and Dirt
-----------------------

Gunshots ring in the daylit street
Bullets scream and ricochet as they hit concrete
Bodies fall like piles of excrete
The dirt knows stories that it can't repeat

It soaks up blood like water
Erases evidence of the slaughter
Maugre the matter of abattoir
It's soon nullified and tampered down towards quarter

The history cannot be invalidated
The carnage acted upon the soil is slated
The story won't be changed or promulgated
It'll just stay silent 'til it's disassociated 

The true story winds up rendered inert
If it came out everyone would be all disconcert
In the end nothing's left but the dirt
Stories left untold of sorry souls who got hurt

~~~~

Hardcore gangsta poetry.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 7, 2018)

YEAH BITCH CAUGHT RIGHT THE FUCK UP.

(although I technically used the haiku format as an early get-out-of-jail-free)
><


----------



## Darren White (Apr 8, 2018)

RhythmOvPain said:


> *+6*
> 
> Nature
> -----------
> ...



Very improvised. 
Made me smile


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 8, 2018)

*+8*

And Then It Was Over
-----------------------------------

I put in my all;
got up from a fall.
On my knees, plodding floors,
even down on all fours,
I was chosen and answered the call.

Now it's complete;
I can put up my feet.
With a beer in my hand,
and weed smoke pre-planned,
I intend to pass out tout de suite.

~~~

AABBA


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 10, 2018)

#8 posted. I refuse to be more than two poems behind.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 10, 2018)

*+9*

Opposition
------------------

Alone in the darkness
Adrift out at sea
Afloat on a stormcloud
Abated by destiny

Rebuked and abandoned
Restrained and indisposed
Rebuffed and detested
Ripped to shreads and made compost

Still alive and breathing
Somehow kicking and screaming
Somewhat lucid but reeling
Soon back for a new beginning

~~~

No set scheme; I may do more of these, because I'm a little tired of forced formatting. I've mainly used this challenge to see how many ways I could write poetically. Fortunately, I had some inspiration for this one. xD 

This is more my personal style?

***only one behind***


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm so far behind asdkhdgskakahevdns okay I'll post three times later.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 12, 2018)

Erroneous post.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 12, 2018)

*+10*

Kaze o Hiku
-------------------

Seasons change at will
Cold wind permeates a cold
Sickness spreads throughout

~~~

Haiku because I'm lazy and sick right now.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 12, 2018)

*+11*

Behind The Mirror
-----------------------------

Paralyzed by psychotic fear
Within the darkness shapes appear
Shadows dancing ever nearer
Materialize behind the mirror

Manifest before my eyes
The source of banshees' desperate cries
Bloody faces showing clearer
Project themselves behind the mirror

Figures cloaked in darkest black
From worlds beyond diverge and attack
Cries of sorrow cutting deeper
Can't escape behind the mirror

~~~

Randomly re-energized, I literally pulled this one out my ass.

I like it, though.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 12, 2018)

# 10... the message needs tightened...
# 11... I can see the possibilities !!
# 12... work on your imagery


with a little bit of work, you will have 3 poems as fabulous as #9....


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 12, 2018)

#10 is done, at least.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 12, 2018)

Hummm... # 10... the message is intriguingly obscure...but # 11 I completely understand....


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 12, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> Hummm... # 10... the message is intriguingly obscure...but # 11 I completely understand....



I messed up the posting order 'cause I'm too sick to see straight. =x

Fixed through the power of editing.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 12, 2018)

... get well soon....


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 13, 2018)

#11 is posted and I'm very satisfied with it.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 13, 2018)

*+12*

For The Future
------------------------

Show me what I've yet to see:
3D, IMAX, LED;
next-generation holographic TV.

Make it what you want it to be:
a flying car, a plastic palm tree;
artificial islands built upon the sea.

Go beyond the nth degree:
take my DNA and clone me;
fuck it - let's make three.

Produce a product, make it free:
splice the genes of a honeybee;
free honey for everybody!

The future precipitates pliability:
there is no end to possibility;
let's hope it's not crappy.

~~~

Extremely unique structure to this one. I'unno.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 13, 2018)

*+13*

Invisible Victory
-------------------------

Out of conflict resolute minds depart
with glory behind them, forthright and true.
Dust settles beyond a range of mountains
as purifying flames scour through.

Through hardship and struggle decisions were made
which will proliferate the righteous through history;
however, it was less than a glorious crusade,
and more an invisible victory.

~~~

Full Metal Panic! Invisible Victory is live.

This poem is dedicated to Mithril and everything their organization stands for.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 13, 2018)

RhythmOvPain said:


> *+11*
> 
> Behind The Mirror
> -----------------------------
> ...





Very Nice! I am a huge fan of rhyming couplets, when done with skill... like this one...


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 13, 2018)

Thank you so much Julz, I always appreciate it when my poetry illicits a pro-response from you. <3

#12 posted.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 13, 2018)

RhythmOvPain said:


> *+12*
> 
> The future precipitates pliability:
> there is no end to possibility;
> ...



I like this one, and I agree. Especially the last stanza is good. But I have one question. What is l'unno?


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 13, 2018)

Darren White said:


> I like this one, and I agree. Especially the last stanza is good. But I have one question. What is l'unno?



"I do not know."

I make up contractions because I'm fly like that. >>


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 14, 2018)

#13 posted.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 14, 2018)

*+14*

Death Knell
-------------------

The time has come
Though the end is near
I will not turn my face away
My eyes will show no fear

Gallows hanging in the sky
Imposing structure where I'll die
Can not take my pride away
Nor silence that which I must say

The bell rings out
Over the village square
With my neck in the rope
They kick over the chair

My final words are all that's left
As I now exhale my final breath
I hope you all will burn in hell
I'll see you there if all goes well

~~~~

Rhyme schemes are mixed and matched; ABCB, AABB, ABCB, AABB


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 16, 2018)

*+15*

WARNING: THIS SHIT IS LIT

WTF
-------

What the actual god damn shit
do I have to do to get through to you
you retarded fucking prick?

Like a fuck in a fuck
with a fuck in the fuck,
you continue to fuck shit up.

Just stop; don't make me blow my top,
or I swear this shit will end up
like a douche bag that just poped.

~~~

Angry ranting is my speciality.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 16, 2018)

*+16*

The Journey
--------------------

The weight of our desire
drags people through a mire,
slugging through the filth and waste
to struggle forward to the place
where methane gas ignites a fire;
just as wasted thoughts expire,
new ideas are born like stars;
like gasoline inside a car,
new ideas are driven through
the empty spaces inside of you.

~~~

I'm not sure I like this one very much...


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 16, 2018)

#14 posted, two left to figure out sometime today.


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 16, 2018)

I liked this poem RovP, it was thoughtful snd insightful. I also enjoyed the differing rhyme scheme as well. 



RhythmOvPain said:


> *+14*
> 
> Death Knell
> -------------------
> ...


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 17, 2018)

#15 is posted. I feel like I needed to get something out.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 18, 2018)

*+17*

Underdogs
------------------

Opposition comes in many forms
Defensive positions may seem forlorn
But through offensive strategies
In spite of their tragedies
The underdogs continue to carry on

~~~

Slant rhyme limerick. I like this one even less than 16. >>


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 18, 2018)

*+18*

Soul Power
------------------

James Brown said it best:
"Singin' loves a hurtin' thing,"
and the sweetest sounds of jazz and soul
are born from pain and what it brings;
getting under your skin is half the fight,
but by the time you're dancing you should feel alright,
and the power of soul may take its toll
but damned if it ain't outta sight.

~~~

I don't even know what this is.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 18, 2018)

#16 is posted, and I'm going to try to squeeze these two both in today.


----------



## ned (Apr 18, 2018)

hello Rop - I can't find the links to your poems...


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 18, 2018)

ned said:


> hello Rop - I can't find the links to your poems...



They're all here in this topic; if you scroll through you'll see I preposted the numbers so I'd not be able to skimp out or be lazy.

17 and 18 have yet to be written.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 18, 2018)

17 and 18 are complete.

I'm all caught up, nao. >>


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 18, 2018)

First 4 lines of # 18 are Fierce... FIERCE.... ')


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 18, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> First 4 lines of # 18 are Fierce... FIERCE.... ')



I'm trying my hardest. It took a while to get myself up and ready to write a poem.

I wrote all of these on the fly with either zero inspiration, or zero second thought.

Takes about 10 minutes to finish four bars of a standard four bar poem regardless of style; 2 minutes+ for some bars + editing, seconds for shit that simply flows.

Anything less in terms of format sometimes makes itself happen, I guess.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 18, 2018)

*+19*

Blowing Smoke
-------------------------

"Let's sit and talk,"
I said, puffing deep,
exhaling the smoke
from the pipe that I keep.

_Puff, puff~_

The smoke filled my lungs
as words rolled from my tongue,
the recipient of my wisdom
listening intently, though young,

his eyes fixed upon
my miniature bong
and the glow of the fire;
its reflection in the smoke.

_Puff, puff~_

~~~~

Short, probably needs editing/more lines.

This is based off a style I used once before, which relies on physical action to establish a setting/invoke an emotional response.

https://www.writingforums.com/entries/3723-OBJECTION!-(An-Old-WF-Exclusive)


----------



## Darren White (Apr 19, 2018)

RhythmOvPain said:


> *+18*
> 
> Soul Power
> ------------------
> ...



I love this poem, it has rhythm and good rhyme as well


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks, Darren. You've been here since I started the challenge, so I really appreciate your consideration. <3

#19 is posted and I'm dissatisfied with it.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 20, 2018)

RhythmOvPain said:


> *+19*
> 
> Blowing Smoke
> -------------------------
> ...



If you're dissatisfied with your poem, you might try writing it without rhyme. Sometimes rhyme forces us to write more strained and pained than we want to, and it can become telling 

Something like this. Mind you, it's only a suggestion for the first stanza

_sit and talk!_
I said while
I exhale smoke
from my pipe

I admit, it's completely different, but if you strip the poem to the bones, the bare necessity, then you can dress it again later


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 20, 2018)

Yar I rely entirely too much on static rhymes.

I write lyrics without rhymes a lot, but the atmosphere and message always present themselves differently.

I write poems that rhyme because I'm not a poet; I'm a lyricist, and without musical meter in my poetry that at least lives in a hole underneath the ballpark of slant rhymes, I hate my own work.

I HATE reading poems that don't rhyme.

That's why I only wrote one poem in this entire challenge (#2) with zero rhyme scheme.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 20, 2018)

In itself I recognize that, I used to play the violin, and I was a ballet dancer. I have a strong rhythm and musicality in me, that always works its way into my poetry. 
And from time to time I write lyrics

I have learned over the years that it doesn't necessarily sit in strict meter, or rhyme, but it took some time before I allowed myself to go full force Free Verse with a lot of internal and slant rhyme, and loads of musicality


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 20, 2018)

*+20*

Thus Cried the Owl
-------------------------------

On a black and moonless, barren night,
beyond the wooded path to Jötunheimr,
the great grey owl took silent flight
to fulfil the will of Þrymr.

Loki laughed one thousand times,
ne'er scoffed at Mjǫllnir's might;
Heimdallr left Himinbjörg with words and wine
while Thor resolved to fight.

Above Fólkvangr Freya soared, bequeathing joy and light;
even then in Jötunheimr the jötnar prepped for war-
'til Þrymr met with all three, bereft of foresight,
permitting Freya to serve as his whore.

In his pride, Þrymr called for his owl to take flight
as the Aesir prepped Thor for revenge;
the great owl spread word with a screech and a cry-
but Þrymr was already dead.

~~~

I just pulled this out of my ass real quick (less than 20 mins) to experiment with the EPIC format.

Lol, I had no reason to write this poem; inspiration struck me thanks to "Euronymous" by ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 20, 2018)

Darren White said:


> In itself I recognize that, I used to play the violin, and I was a ballet dancer. I have a strong rhythm and musicality in me, that always works its way into my poetry.
> And from time to time I write lyrics
> 
> I have learned over the years that it doesn't necessarily sit in strict meter, or rhyme, but it took some time before I allowed myself to go full force Free Verse with a lot of internal and slant rhyme, and loads of musicality



My goal is to finish this shit off with an epic.

I wonder if it will be any good? xD


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 21, 2018)

#20 is a beta-epic.

Can anyone tell me if I'm going in the right direction?


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 21, 2018)

*+21*

Shoot You In The Face
-------------------------------------

Open your mouth;
I fucking dare you
to say the shit 
That's on your mind.

Project your opinion;
I've got mine,
but somehow
it isn't worth your time.

Pull out your gun;
a bullet is worth
at least one life
if you've the balls to pull the trigger.

Shot in the face;
you rected too slow,
now you're dead,
so sayeth the winner.

~~~

Something hardcore because fuck it.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 23, 2018)

*+22*

Behemoth
-----------------

Taller than a mountain
Strong enough to level one
Fully loaded ordinance
A 16"/50 for a gun

Propelled by jet engines
The weight of the moon
Each step it takes shakes tectonic plates
Turning cities into giant sand dunes

~~~~~

I couldn't figure out how to finish this one. It's kinda metal, I like it.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 23, 2018)

*+23*

Loop
--------

Circles that we go around
Intertwine and intersect
When the path bends outwards
We circle back and come again

Together we dance
A pitiful ballet
Needs and wants as one
Hearts spread wide

We miss each other
Looping back again
Waiting for that moment
Where everything makes sense

~~~~

Practicing non-rhymes but it's fucking weird.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 23, 2018)

RhythmOvPain said:


> #20 is a beta-epic.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if I'm going in the right direction?



I think your beta-epic has great potential. 
Hope you'll work it out for #30


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks, I hope to improve significantly behind this dumbass event.

#22 is incomplete, but whatever. FMP Invisible Victory is fucking amazing.

I won't be doing #23 until later if at all today.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 24, 2018)

#23 is done. I'm not sure about it though.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 24, 2018)

*+24*

Seasons Are Life
---------------------------

The cycle of life is cold;
it burns with passion quickly-
all life is fleeting;
it's a fucking shame,
really.

~~~~~

An ironically poetic thing I just said to someone.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 24, 2018)

RhythmOvPain said:


> *+22*
> 
> Behemoth
> -----------------
> ...




THIS.... This is where you excel... this ...is absolutely your BEST....there is no going back, you can only go forward from HERE... Of ALL the NaPoWriMO poems I have read... this is in my top 5 as the BEST....the last 4 lines... poetic perfection... dammIT man, I knew you had it in you....


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 24, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> THIS.... This is where you excel... this ...is absolutely your BEST....there is no going back, you can only go forward from HERE... Of ALL the NaPoWriMO poems I have read... this is in my top 5 as the BEST....the last 4 lines... poetic perfection... dammIT man, I knew you had it in you....



Well damn, I wasn't expecting that.

Thank you so much, hon.


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 24, 2018)

RhythmOvPain said:


> *+23*
> 
> Loop
> --------
> ...



I can see a few places where I personally would tweak this poem but it is a great entry Rhythm. Keep up the great work.


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 24, 2018)

RhythmOvPain said:


> *+21*
> 
> Shoot You In The Face
> -------------------------------------
> ...



Honest and raw emotion floods this piece, well done for conveging that to the reader.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 25, 2018)

RhythmOvPain said:


> *+23*
> Practicing non-rhymes but it's fucking weird.


Keep practicing. It's like flipping a switch in your mind, but once you like it, you won't stop 

I like your loop. One thing that we do in rhymed poems, is use more words than we need. When you start to write Free Verse, it's our job to weed out the extras we don't need.

For instance, you don't need to make all stanzas 4 lines! Make some 2, others 6 lines.

Example:


> We miss each other
> Looping back again
> Waiting for that moment
> Where everything makes sense


Can become:
_"We loop back
wait for that moment
__to make sense"_

I did a drastical cut there, and I am not saying you should do that. I only wish to show you what is possible when you let go of the rhyme and dive deep into your own poem.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 25, 2018)

I don't know what #24 is but it's up there.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 25, 2018)

*+25*

Wisdom
-------------

Ancient knowledge
Stories passed
Through the ages
Of the past
Incidents
That came to pass
From the first
To the last

~~~~

Something?


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 26, 2018)

*+26*

Lilium
----------

Petals dancing in the wind
Aroma soothing thoughts of sin
Six white blades of sunlit fire
Dew drops shine like tears of desire
Pushing stoically through the earth
Toward stars above in death and birth

~~~~

There's a lot that went into this. Emotion, thought, and context are all kinda muddled together. I had inspiration.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 26, 2018)

#26 is complete. I'm satisfied with everything but the last line.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 26, 2018)

*+27*

Amor Da Minha Vida
---------------------------------

Um beijo pra você
Meu lindo amor
Eu te amo
Eu vivo para ti
Meu coração bate
Pulsos para você
Fique comigo
Me ame
Eternamente

~~~~

Learning Portuguese. This probably sucks, lmao.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 27, 2018)

#27 is posted.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 28, 2018)

*+28*

Nothing
-------------

No way, no how,
it's just not gonna happen;
doesn't matter how you try,
it simply just won't happen.

It's never gonna happen;
don't even think it will.
Nothing's gonna turn out
the way you hope it will.

The fuck you want to happen?
Happenstance knows naught.
You hope; wish; dream it so-
it all equates to naught.

Just fucking let it happen;
it either will or won't.
When you wish for it to be
it really likely won't.

~~~

I had to post something. This is repetition again, but I'm tired, stressed, and behind.


----------



## MarLa (Apr 28, 2018)

You sure know how to rhyme!



RhythmOvPain said:


> *+9*
> 
> Opposition
> ------------------
> ...


----------



## Darren White (Apr 28, 2018)

RhythmOvPain said:


> *+27*
> 
> Amor Da Minha Vida



Actually, it's not sucky, quite linda


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 28, 2018)

Darren White said:


> Actually, it's not sucky, quite linda



My girl is Brazillian, and I know jack shit about South American culture outside of what she's taught me. Portuguese may be the easiest language I've ever attempted to learn.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 29, 2018)

RhythmOvPain said:


> My girl is Brazillian, and I know jack shit about South American culture outside of what she's taught me. Portuguese may be the easiest language I've ever attempted to learn.


LOL, you might be right there, I love Brazilian Portuguese btw. It sings, it's the most beautiful language for songs, lyrics and poetry ever.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 29, 2018)

*+29*

Unrelenting Night
----------------------------

Whispers cut through noiseless spaces

Subjugating thoughts with laughter

Darkness compells endless slumber

Different voids in far off places

Lust and avarice melt away

Contorted visions fade to black

Ambiguous thoughts disappear

Nothing replaces what night erases

~~~

Not sure about this at all. Structure is weird, rhyme scheme is drunk, idfk.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 29, 2018)

#28 is posted, # 29 will have to wait.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 30, 2018)

You can do it, only 2 to go and you made it!


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 30, 2018)

*+30*

Armaggedon
---------------------

Miles of craters guide the way
past the range of sniper dens,
pillboxes and MBTs, 
claymores,
and the minefields.

This is the time to remember the day
that our old life had ended;
that we saw the bright flash;
took our heads out our asses;
survived the highest yield explosive.

They thought we'd nothing left to say;
decided we'd roll over dead,
and raped the land-
stole or contaminated
all of our best natural resources.

We fought so hard to make them pay
for all their heinous depravity,
in the streets, and out at sea,
beyond the highest reaching treeline,
inside the deepest, darkest crevices.

They ripped our wives and kids away,
killed the weak and left us maimed;
the rest were left to hide at bay.
Whoever survived saw today:
the war-cry of worldwide armageddon.

~~~

Is this an epic?

I hope it's an epic. >>

I have a massive headache. I may edit this later.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 30, 2018)

I can't find 29 and 30... I was looking forward to reading them....


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 30, 2018)

Today.


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 30, 2018)

RhythmOvPain said:


> Today.


 We are eagerly awaiting them Rhythm, I can't wait to see what you have come up with.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 30, 2018)

ALL DONE.

Feeling physically ill. About to pass out.


----------



## Darren White (May 1, 2018)

You did it!!!
And in style, and in time


----------



## Darren White (May 1, 2018)

I love *today*
wonderful monoku


----------



## H.Brown (May 1, 2018)

Love it ROvP, simple elegant but the imagery you convey is vast in so few words.


RhythmOvPain said:


> *+29*
> 
> Unrelenting Night
> ----------------------------
> ...


----------



## RhythmOvPain (May 1, 2018)

Thanks to everyone who cared enough to read my shit. Im'a edit some of these this month.


----------

